# Best uBer tip ever



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Went online at 8pm, first ping within 5 mins. Drive up to a seriously posh abode, dude walks out and says "Do me a huge solid... drive to WalMart and pick me up a set of poker-chips. Bring them back to me at your convenience, whenever you have time". He then hands me $150 and says "whatever the chips cost, keep the change". Drove 5 mins to Wally World and there was one poker-chip set left for $25. Minus sales tax I pocketed a cool $123 for 20 minutes of my time. Cha-Ching! Winner winner chicken dinner...


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Some people get all the luck! 

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Went online at 8pm, first ping within 5 mins. Drive up to a seriously posh abode, dude walks out and says "Do me a huge solid... drive to WalMart and pick me up a set of poker-chips. Bring them back to me at your convenience, whenever you have time". He then hands me $150 and says "whatever the chips cost, keep the change". Drove 5 mins to Wally World and there was one poker-chip set left for $25. Minus sales tax I pocketed a cool $123 for 20 minutes of my time. Cha-Ching! Winner winner chicken dinner...


I call bs on this one!!!


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

I call bs on your bs and raise you a healthy dump.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I call bs on this one!!!


Lol I don't blame you. It seems an unlikely tale. But if you saw first hand how wealthy some of the folks are that inhabit and visit my small city you'd believe me in a heartbeat. Lots of oil money floatin' round. Black gold. Texas tea.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well that's good man. It's nice to know there are still people that tip well


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice, I believe it.


----------



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

Some guy forgot his phone in my car and I returned it since I was only 5 min away. He initially tipped me 6 bucks on a 65 dollar fare so I asnt expecting anything for returning the phone just felt bad for the guy. He gave me 40 bucks which shocked me.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

congrats, its 2015 time to move forward on the blank slate.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Went online at 8pm, first ping within 5 mins. Drive up to a seriously posh abode, dude walks out and says "Do me a huge solid... drive to WalMart and pick me up a set of poker-chips. Bring them back to me at your convenience, whenever you have time". He then hands me $150 and says "whatever the chips cost, keep the change". Drove 5 mins to Wally World and there was one poker-chip set left for $25. Minus sales tax I pocketed a cool $123 for 20 minutes of my time. Cha-Ching! Winner winner chicken dinner...


If you really wanted to impress me, the story would have ended with you winning a few G's at their poker game and calling it a night


----------



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber just credited me 10 bucks for returning the phone. Is that standard?


----------



## 1hipG33K (Jan 2, 2015)

Some people are great! I know I got my first taste of Roscoe's Chicken n' Waffles because a customer wanted to go there and bought me food! It's unfortunate that great customers are so rare. Plus, at the current rate of Uber's reputation, they are getting rarer.


----------

